# So what's the next step up from the American River Bike Trail?



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all, my name is adrian. Most/Some of you might recognize me from the sister site, mtbr.com.

My buddy built me up his old road bike during the winter months and sold it to me for some pocket change. 99 specy s-works, 9sp 105/ultegra combo, and ksyrium's. Not bad for a couple bucks, especially since the "fit" feels really good. 

Anyways, I live right next to CSUS, so the bike trail has been a logical choice to get in some pedal-time midweek or on a rainy day when the trails are too nasty for the mt bike. I know that the AMR-trail gets a little more swoopy and fun after about sunrise, up past hazel and folsom, but I'm curious what the next "step" is. Not so much looking for something more technical/more footies/etc, but maybe something different to look at?  

I'm sure a straight jump to something like salmon falls rd or an auburn loop would probably have me breathing like an asthmatic, with wet noodles for legs! And as with most mountain bike converts, I'm not entirely comfortable in the drops and have slight hand pain on rides over 3-hours.

So basically, what would the next jump be for someone in my situation? I definitely wouldn't mind a tad more climbing than the AMR-trail offers, but something more rolling and a different view would be a nice change of pace.

Happy Riding Norcal!

-Adrian


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Take the bike trail over to Iron Point by the outlet shops. Head up Iron Point and over the top of the climb, then LEFT on Empire Ranch. 

Take that all the way to Green Valley and turn RIGHT.

RIGHT at E Natoma and continue straight onto the new Folsom Bridge Crossing, then pick up the bike trail and head back on the N side of Lake Natoma.

Another ride is the Loomis Loop. Ride up to Bealls Point and pick up Auburn Folsom heading toward Auburn. LEFT on Horseshoe Bar to end. LEFT at Brace, becomes Laird on a right about 200 yds. RIGHT at Cavitt Stallman, LEFT at Barton, LEFT at Oak Ave Pkwy. RIGHT at Auburn Folsom and pick up the bike trail again at Greenback.

After doing those a few times, I can give you some more suggestions.

It's a shame I had hernia surgery today and will be out of commission for several weeks, otherwise I'd be happy to show you the routes.


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

out of the closet?


----------

